# Learning boilers,hot water,steam heating



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone on here have a book to reccomend on the basic installations and theory ? Are local is not a combo so i was never taught much these subjects. Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbbest51 said:


> Does anyone on here have a book to reccomend on the basic installations and theory ? Are local is not a combo so i was never taught much these subjects. Thanks


If ya a Wild fan, I'll help ya...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbbest51 said:


> Does anyone on here have a book to reccomend on the basic installations and theory ? Are local is not a combo so i was never taught much these subjects. Thanks












Here, read these.


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ya im a wild fan. Are you a blackhawks fan?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

No he hates the Blackhawks. He'll help ya, he likes the wild


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sure will... best start for learning all about basic hydronic heat and steam, history,etc are from Dan Holohan's famous collection of books that he had written for everyone to understand. Another good book would by the IBR heating book... all of these are available at heatinghelp.com. 
Lastly... Go WILD!!


----------



## Victor90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Modern Hydronic Heating by John Siegenthaler. I just started it but it seems very informative.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Victor90 said:


> Modern Hydronic Heating by John Siegenthaler. I just started it but it seems very informative.


Yup lots of info.


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks im gonna look into all of them


----------

